# New 'vans / website update



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Have a look at the Autocruise website.

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/

Gone is 'Pioneer'.

Gone are those ( in my opinion ) rather ugly black 'bumpers'.

The 'vans now appear to have new coloured side panels a la 'Swift'.

I don't know if these changes are pre or post the Swift buy out.

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice website, although I don't like the 'lumpy' overcab on many of the models. To me, you either have an overcab with a bed in it, or you have a low-profile model.

Not for me, I'm afraid.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Hi

I like the coloured sides, but with no twin floor area, the brand is still not for me!

Russell


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Not for me either. We looked at them at the show and they looked cluttered.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Did you notice the two PVC's Tempo and Rhythm?

The Tempo has been shown in some of the recent mags, but the Rhythm has only been hinted at vaguely, the updated website has no pictures of it, just a layout. Maybe there's no demo model yet? 

Nice looking van, although as suggested before a bit too AS clone. It suggests the designer may be a 'one card trick' (NDI). Again, not for us as no dedicated storage for larger items.

Why do van designers, especially on PVC's, have to cram every last corner with habitable living space and forget that a lot of people drag largish items around with them that can't or shouldn't be lashed to the outside? I know you can get big vans with garages but then you've got to use crampons to get in and out of bed!

I wonder if the Pioneer brand has been dropped or if they'e going to follow Swift practice and run it off seperate web pages? If I were their brand manager and the business could afford it, I'd try to capitalise on the name and use it for avant garde/experimental/advanced products, 'Pioneer' geddit? 

:wink: 

Andy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Side panels are definitely "A la bolero". Suits them though


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry Andy,we really didn't study them after we looked at a couple as we didn't think they were for us.
We kept going back to Auto-trail. I know we are biased but they still are the best. Looked at the Swift ones but didn't think they had the quality that our previous Swift caravans had and most of them had a stupid step in the middle of the van. Guaranteed to give the other half another busted hip!!!!
We are trying to find a smaller van with the same facilities as ours. Not a hope I am afraid!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Good quality vans but no travel seats in the back of any of them, means no good to me. They must think only people without kids buy vans

Richard...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it true that all Autocruise models built under the Autocruise ownership no longer have valid warranty cover. 

This is of more concern to me hopefully at 9am I will have an answer.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Water?*

the front page of the Autocruise website seems to have a water ingress problem.........or are the drips cosmetic?

TonyP


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

2kias said:


> Sorry Andy,we really didn't study them after we looked at a couple as we didn't think they were for us.
> We kept going back to Auto-trail. I know we are biased but they still are the best. Looked at the Swift ones but didn't think they had the quality that our previous Swift caravans had and most of them had a stupid step in the middle of the van. Guaranteed to give the other half another busted hip!!!!
> We are trying to find a smaller van with the same facilities as ours. Not a hope I am afraid!


I think you're right John, Auto-trail seem to have cracked it, especially as they're offering highly variable front layouts which gives people a wide range of options to suit their preferences. I wonder how much that flexibility adds to costs? 
The OH fell in love with an '03 Cheyenne 630S Lo Line at York, the first time she's EVER liked a coachbuilt!!!! :lol: 
But I think we'll be staying small and perfectly formed in our Innovation, otherwise we'd have to have three vehicles and I can't justify that.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I have to say that I do like the autocruise build quality, we had the Mustang, a little too long for us when our needs changed.We now have a Stardream, but do like the Augusta, hope I have spelt that right.
If Peter is reading this, can he tell me why there is no window in the bathroom.and why put the microwave up top like the continental vans.rather dangerous.but apart from a couple of niggles would like one. Now that Swift have turned out an island bed model will Autocruise.
Pioneer, somehow I do not think that this is the last to be heard of that range.


cabby


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree cabby,I like the Augusta its a very nice looking Motorhome,I was very tempted but went for the Starblazer Small Locker for the storage space.
We have always been very pleased with the quality of our Autocruise and the new Swift team have been extremely helpful to me.
By the way the silver/grey side panel is very subtle and is complemented by the new decals,it gives it a very contempary look.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Time*



cabby said:


> well I have to say that I do like the autocruise build quality, we had the Mustang, a little too long for us when our needs changed.We now have a Stardream, but do like the Augusta, hope I have spelt that right.
> If Peter is reading this, can he tell me why there is no window in the bathroom.and why put the microwave up top like the continental vans.rather dangerous.but apart from a couple of niggles would like one. Now that Swift have turned out an island bed model will Autocruise.
> Pioneer, somehow I do not think that this is the last to be heard of that range.
> 
> cabby


Just give us time and you will some new bits and pieces at the NEC! We will resolve any design issues ASAP.Peter. ps there will be no pioneer we want to concentrate on Autocruise and build a good motorhome.Peter.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> but then you've got to use crampons to get in and out of bed!


Absolutely Andy-SWMBO can't do the climbing thing and that automatically discounted several brands I had hoped to check out. 
If only Swift had done a compact fixed bed model (Peter)?
Afraid I have to be at the 'entry level' price zone anyway, so roll on 2008 and my 'Mooveo' period.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just give us time and you will some new bits and pieces at the NEC! We will resolve any design issues ASAP.Peter. ps there will be no pioneer we want to concentrate on Autocruise and build a good motorhome.Peter

MMMM Peter are you implying the Pioneer is not a good Motorhome. :wink: I would have thought you would have dropped Swift and continued with the Pioneer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had a look at some of the Swifts at a main dealer near me today,a little disappointed at the small range of lowlines.Personally do not like the circular shower cubicle.it also seemed very dark inside, maybe the net curtains.I can see why Swift wanted to have Autocruise.no disrespect, just that it does enhance their line up.However so far it is the Fleurette 73LM that gets my approval so far.However maybe some one can suggest another make with the same layout and price.
cabby


----------

